# Windows Mobile 6.5 Home Screen?



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

Found myself thinking of the custom WinMo 6.5 roms that i used to load onto my Samsung Omnia and actually found myself missing the 6.5 Home screen. Anyone know of an Android app that would emulate this? It would be pretty cool as a lockscreen replacement.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt with Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Seriously?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You can install the app on your phone by calling 1-985-655-2500.


----------

